# My 1990 1.8 8v Turbo setup.



## acid-boy (Mar 4, 2004)

Well, I've been asking a few questions about setting up a turbo lately on my car, and I've seen a few in this board also & even though this isn’t the Forced Induction Forum, I know that there is better use for this here then their.
Last Thursday I decided after class to turbo my Mk II Golf. It took a hell of a lot longer than I originally planned 22 HOURS STRAIGHT!!!! As opposed to the 10 I though it would take I ended up skipping a day of school just to finish it.
Here is a picture of the engine bay before the install. I had already upgraded a few things, 26lbs injectors from a G60, GTi exhaust header + down pipe, 2 1/4" exhaust with no cat, BMW MAF, and a new chip for the ecu.








Since there is no 8v turbo manifold that I found I used a Mazda MX-6 (Ford Probe GT) manifold, and mated the flange with my original manifold. Here is the original base manifold (bottom) and the MX-6 manifold (top).








I also used the MX-6 Turbo, it's an IHI RB5, here is a pic of it.








The fabbed manifold, a friend helped me out with this as I have no welding skills, or a welder for that. This part took far long to make fit. If one thing didn't get in the way it was another. We hope the cast holds, he tried to get decent penetration in the cast, but we all know cast shouldn't be welded.
















The turbo mounted on the engine, finally. You can see how close the intake is to the rear mount. The red silicone was used to re-seal the housing after I took it apart to clean it. There was no gasket, and there already was silicone on it so I figured it really didn't matter. The exhaust was really close to the shift linkage assembly, you can't see it all that well but that was a main reason for having to re-weld the mani so often.
















Intake manifold & the intake were installed, GO K&N!!!
















The oil return was pretty simple, here is a pic of the pan with the steel pipe I used. (known to some as gas pipe)
















What an abortion of a down pipe this is, it was extremely tight with the steering rack in the way of the O2 housing. We were getting tired and we both wanted this to project to get completed soon, this was around the 20th hour (8:00am)








This was the solution for getting the compressed air into the engine. The main problem was the odd throttle body casing that VW uses. I ended up using the stock rubber intake pipe.








Here it is in all its glory, a turbo MKII Golf. You can see the brass fitting for the oil feed on the right of the head. The blow-off/recerc valve is on top of the oil fill, it was punked from an early 90's mark 3 supra.








All in all it wasn't that bad of a project. Just took much longer than we expected to. The car drives well, the torque increased drastically and the power band is extremely smooth now. Because of the ****ty manifold design and the restrictive down pipe the top end isn't that grand but still much better than before. Bottom line I'm very happy with it, and it's been a week and the engine still drives well.
After Exams are done, I hope to find another o2 housing for the turbo & work on a better down-pipe. Also at that time I may work on trying to fit in an intercooler, but as its winter now I'm not it a big rush to do that.
In the future I hope to get some Forged internals, if I had the money I buy the G60 stuff Montana Green is selling. I'm also planning to buy and install megaboost, a better clutch and hopefully LSD. Once I get all these things done I'll play with the waste gate and boost it up from 7.5psi, to a bar.








As for power, no Dyno's yet, but I raced a few of my friends, fly away from my friends pulser (140hp LSD etc. etc.). On the line I fly from my friend's moded Del Sol (approx 200hp). Unfortunately when his Vtech kicks in he quickly catches up and rapes me on the top end. If I where to assume I'd say I have around 180hp at the crank, and no clue about the torque. When I get the down-pipe fixed up I hope to be making around 190hp with this set-up.


----------



## Spencedog (Oct 11, 2002)

What do you think the BOV will do mounted on top on the oil fill?????? LOL


----------



## acid-boy (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (Spencedog)*

The pic was taking before I connected it all but it isn't mounted on the oil fill, it's pluged into where the ISV would go and the other side is going to vacume. I'll try to get an updated pic as it will make it easier for you guy's to visualise.


----------



## S4mig (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: My 1990 1.8 8v Turbo setup. (acid-boy)*

Did you put an MBC on that wastegate setup?


----------



## acid-boy (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: My 1990 1.8 8v Turbo setup. (S4mig)*

nope, but the MX-6/Probe comes with a boost selector. It is a solenoid that chooses between two paths, so I could have one being stock and the other at 1bar. I haven’t installed this yet, as I'm sure I'd blow the engine at 1bar


----------



## S4mig (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: My 1990 1.8 8v Turbo setup. (acid-boy)*

If you have the low comp (non GTI/GLI) motor you'd be fine at 1 bar asuming your head gasket is in good shape and you don't go crazy with the timing. You may want to consider getting a intercooler on it though before you try any more boost.


----------



## 91gl (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: My 1990 1.8 8v Turbo setup. (acid-boy)*

hey, i imed you a couple of question reagarding the setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## acid-boy (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: My 1990 1.8 8v Turbo setup. (91gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S4mig* »_If you have the low comp (non GTI/GLI) motor you'd be fine at 1 bar asuming your head gasket is in good shape and you don't go crazy with the timing. You may want to consider getting a intercooler on it though before you try any more boost.

I have the 10:1, so I'm pushing the car right now. I have rebuilt the engine about 10k ago; I wish I new I'd be turboing so soon as I'd do some things differently. Before I boost any more I want to get forged internals, intercooler & standalone ECU.

_Quote, originally posted by *91gl* »_hey, i imed you a couple of question reagarding the setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Im replied http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Montana Green (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: My 1990 1.8 8v Turbo setup. (acid-boy)*

Well it ain't purdy, but you are a step ahead of most of us dreamers







. Stop by if you get a chance so I can take a look.
Congrats on getting farther than 95% of the people that start these "cheap boost" projects.


----------



## 2002maniac (May 3, 2004)

*Re: My 1990 1.8 8v Turbo setup. (Montana Green)*

Very cool! got a few q's for you though. Do you have an Air/fuel guage? How is the mixture throughout the rev range both on and off boost? Is the idle allright? seems like 26# injectors would run SUPER rich at idle and off boost. and, how much did you spend? Looks like you got the job done cheap! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
watch out for lean conditions and knock! They'll kill your motor in no time.


----------



## acid-boy (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: My 1990 1.8 8v Turbo setup. (2002maniac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Montana Green* »_Well it ain't purdy, but you are a step ahead of most of us dreamers







. Stop by if you get a chance so I can take a look.
Congrats on getting farther than 95% of the people that start these "cheap boost" projects. 

Thanks Montana, the goal of this project wasn't to be pretty, just to see if I could get it done. Now that I do have it done, once I finish school I'll spend some time fixing up the welds, and anything else that the eye doesn't quite agree with







. I'm sure I'll be coming by your place in not too long, as you just have too many good parts that I could have fun with, thanks again.

_Quote, originally posted by *2002maniac* »_Very cool! got a few q's for you though. Do you have an Air/fuel guage? How is the mixture throughout the rev range both on and off boost? Is the idle allright? seems like 26# injectors would run SUPER rich at idle and off boost. and, how much did you spend? Looks like you got the job done cheap! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
watch out for lean conditions and knock! They'll kill your motor in no time.

I do have an A/F gauge, unfortunately as all the exhaust isn't passing the 02 at the moment (couple of leaks) I don't trust it too much. Although I installed the 26lbs injectors before I even got the set-up running just to see how the ECU would handle it, and to my surprise, it handled it flawlessly. I even got better gas mileage than with the stock 20lb injectors. My last exam is next Thursday so I hope to be able to spend a good part of Friday fixing up the down-pipe and making it less restrictive and leak free, I'll update the a/f then. And thanks for the congrats, as I said before this was a cheap job everything including a rebuild I did in the summer probably cost me around $500CND.


----------



## 1.8Freaker (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: My 1990 1.8 8v Turbo setup. (acid-boy)*

i wana see some specs DYNO!!!
and some vids!


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: My 1990 1.8 8v Turbo setup. (acid-boy)*

Is there a flex joint on that downpipe? I see there is a tapered flange on the DP, but just not sure of the connection. If there is no flex joint, you will be redoing in the dp sooner than later. Also, you could end up with ex stud problems in the head, Turbo flange, etc. Especially, if the motor mounts < new.
Also, you probably want to wrap the dp with some header wrap or alike of you will be going through rack boots monthly if close.
FWIW: when I first did my Turbo setup some 15 years ago, the DP was last on my list too on the 20th hour.... I had to redesign it 2 times with some flex joints until I got the braided flex welded in. Since then it has lasted about 40k Mi with no crackage and hitting the floor tunnel








Shawn


----------



## 1.8Freaker (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: My 1990 1.8 8v Turbo setup. (sdezego)*

don't let this thread die
i still want to see some vids... more pics and FOR SURE.... dome dyno








500 CDN?!?!? thats awesome
im still a n00b at this sorta thing... but id love to get into putn some boost in my 8v


----------



## acid-boy (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: My 1990 1.8 8v Turbo setup. (1.8Freaker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_Is there a flex joint on that downpipe? I see there is a tapered flange on the DP, but just not sure of the connection. If there is no flex joint, you will be redoing in the dp sooner than later. Also, you could end up with ex stud problems in the head, Turbo flange, etc. Especially, if the motor mounts < new.
Also, you probably want to wrap the dp with some header wrap or alike of you will be going through rack boots monthly if close.
FWIW: when I first did my Turbo setup some 15 years ago, the DP was last on my list too on the 20th hour.... I had to redesign it 2 times with some flex joints until I got the braided flex welded in. Since then it has lasted about 40k Mi with no crackage and hitting the floor tunnel








Shawn

I was contemplating the flex pipe, and after your input I will now defiantly do it. I will have a couple of day's to work on it this week, so I would also like to do it once and have it last a long time (or at least until my next project).

_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Freaker* »_don't let this thread die
i still want to see some vids... more pics and FOR SURE.... dome dyno








500 CDN?!?!? thats awesome
im still a n00b at this sorta thing... but id love to get into putn some boost in my 8v

Thanks I hope to have some vids made soon, (within a week?). I would love to dyno it, but it's just not in my student budget. My dyno for now is seeing how I drive vs. other cars.


----------



## 2002maniac (May 3, 2004)

*Re: My 1990 1.8 8v Turbo setup. (acid-boy)*

Is it running good now? I thought you were having some problems.


----------



## acid-boy (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: My 1990 1.8 8v Turbo setup. (2002maniac)*

I was having some problems, as in post http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1716302 but I don't think it was anything related. I believe that when I was playing with the spring tension on the MAF I didn't seal it properly again and moister got in breaking it. I haven’t had a change to get a new MAF yet, so I'm using my old one, and it's running again. When I'm finished my exams I'll get a new MAF.


----------



## temporalwar (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: My 1990 1.8 8v Turbo setup. (acid-boy)*

Let me get thise STRIGHT?
You have a DigiII with a Freaking Turbo?


----------



## acid-boy (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: My 1990 1.8 8v Turbo setup. (temporalwar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *temporalwar* »_Let me get thise STRIGHT?
You have a DigiII with a Freaking Turbo?

Yup, small turbo, but still a turbo.


----------



## Golfisnotasport (May 14, 2004)

*Re: My 1990 1.8 8v Turbo setup. (acid-boy)*

THAT... is freaking amazing. I cant fit enough







's to emphasize my point. Gratz to you, i now feel very inadaquet with my 130hp 8v... nice work.
Aus-


----------



## 2002maniac (May 3, 2004)

*Re: My 1990 1.8 8v Turbo setup. (Golfisnotasport)*

130 is pretty dang good! what are your mods? have you dynoed it or just guessing? And huge props to Acid-boy!


----------



## Speed Racer. (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: My 1990 1.8 8v Turbo setup. (acid-boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acid-boy* »_
I was contemplating the flex pipe, and after your input I will now defiantly do it. 

Dude, you definitely want flex pipe. I need flex pipe on mine and I am NA.










_Quote, originally posted by *acid-boy* »_I haven’t had a change to get a new MAF yet, so I'm using my old one, and it's running again. When I'm finished my exams I'll get a new MAF.

Don't tell me the BMW MAF got ruined.


----------



## acid-boy (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: My 1990 1.8 8v Turbo setup. (Speed Racer.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speed Racer.* »_Don't tell me the BMW MAF got ruined.


Unfortunately it did, so I blew some more money at the scrap yard. Spent a couple hours today putting it in, and playing with the spring tension & idle by-pass. I find that this is the only part Digi2 has difficulty with. After closing the throttle when doing 5000+ rpm digi2 takes a couple of seconds to find an idle it likes.







But for the HP increase, I could care less.








I also touched up my exhaust a bit, as I've yet to find a second o2 housing that I can use as a test to create a new down-pipe. With the exhaust touched up I find that the all of the funny back presser under 2000rpm is now gone. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Montana Green (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: My 1990 1.8 8v Turbo setup. (acid-boy)*

O2 bungs are relatively cheap at a muffler shop. When I started on a downpipe I used a spindle nut from an early vw bug. Same size, same thread. So if you know any aircooled guys, dig around thier parts boxes.


----------



## Speed Racer. (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: My 1990 1.8 8v Turbo setup. (Montana Green)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1712008
Guy at the bottom of the thread is selling his.
So, what exactly did you do to ruin the MAF?


----------



## acid-boy (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: My 1990 1.8 8v Turbo setup. (Speed Racer.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Montana Green* »_O2 bungs are relatively cheap at a muffler shop. When I started on a downpipe I used a spindle nut from an early vw bug. Same size, same thread. So if you know any aircooled guys, dig around thier parts boxes.









I found o2 bung at Midas for $8, but I’m looking for the O2 housing off of an IHI RB5 turbo. The O2 Housing is where the exhaust gases exit through the blade & meet up with the ones that passed through the waste gate. It is also know as the collector on internally waste-gated turbo’s.

_Quote, originally posted by *Speed Racer.* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1712008
Guy at the bottom of the thread is selling his.
So, what exactly did you do to ruin the MAF?

I already found a MAF at the local scrap yard, but thank you for the post. I'm not exactly sure what happened to the MAF, but I think it had something to do with the water/humidity that got into the electronics and shorted two of the reference voltages together. By shorting it, it caused 0V to appear during that specific CFM reading. This caused the ECU to think that I was idling, when I was actually accelerating, and not provide enough fuel and ended up choking the engine.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: My 1990 1.8 8v Turbo setup. (acid-boy)*

More updates, as I'd like to do this for my car ASAP.

MOre more more! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: My 1990 1.8 8v Turbo setup. (secondgen)*

You really need to check this out before you blow up the motor.Its call the SMT6.
http://forum.vwsport.com/viewforum.php?f=35


----------



## 2002maniac (May 3, 2004)

*Re: My 1990 1.8 8v Turbo setup. (KOOTER)*

yeah, I would be interested in seeing the mixture curve from a wideband. I would think a FMU would work pretty better.


----------



## silverstallion (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: My 1990 1.8 8v Turbo setup. (2002maniac)*








Congratulations with this job!!!!
I've been thinking to do something like this, but my main question is
can this be done in a 8V carburated?
Cause my jetta is oem carburated and here is hard to think about a FI swap.


----------



## Speed Racer. (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: My 1990 1.8 8v Turbo setup. (silverstallion)*

It could be done. If I were you, though, I would buy some sick-ass carbs instead of going through the hassle to convert to FI.


----------



## Vee2theDubb (May 2, 2004)

*Re: My 1990 1.8 8v Turbo setup. (Speed Racer.)*

my Wolfburg Jetta has 200,000 miles on it and run like a champ ... maybe i should TURBO mines ehh







... **** it ... i will just buy a G60 and ecu and call it a day since im a DIGI already and then the YURBO ... summer time Deutsch Gruppe


----------



## acid-boy (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: My 1990 1.8 8v Turbo setup. (silverstallion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002maniac* »_yeah, I would be interested in seeing the mixture curve from a wideband. I would think a FMU would work pretty better. 

I hope to get my exhaust all patched up tonight, and I'll be able to get an accurate O2 reading at least. And I may be able to get a wideband set up also in the near future; one of my friends is doing a wideband reader as a project.

_Quote, originally posted by *silverstallion* »_







Congratulations with this job!!!!
I've been thinking to do something like this, but my main question is
can this be done in a 8V carburated?
Cause my jetta is oem carburated and here is hard to think about a FI swap.
















I'm sure it can be done with a carburetor. The first turbo's where put on carbureted engines. I think you shouldn't have many problems with it. Plus I know someone did an A1 Carbureted turbo and posted his result on the tex, try a search of archived topics and you may be able to find it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWJettaCarat (Apr 8, 2004)

nice.. would like to see the setup.. congrats!


----------



## acid-boy (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (VWJettaCarat)*

Well I spent maybe 4 hours getting a new down-pipe made on Friday. It is far less restrictive, and best of all, under all loads it doesn't rub against anything. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I had to take the stock Mazda O2 housing, & cut about an inch out off the middle of it. Then when reattaching I just positioned the two pieces so that it would give me the best clearance. I now have a 2 ¼” down-pipe, which is nice as that’s the size of the rest of my exhaust. I'll try to get some pictures of it soon. The initial results where a heck of a lot quieter, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and now when I put the foot on the gas past 120kph (in fourth gear) it continues to pull hard until redline.







I’m still working on some videos, but lack a camera and capture software. I’m sure I’ll find someone that can help sooner or later.
Tomorrow I’m going to fiddle around with the car some more as today when I started it; it was an art just to keep it running.







Once the car warmed up it had no problems what so ever, so it’s obviously a cold start problem, as today was well below 15 with the wind.







I think it’s a vacuum leak but could be wrong any suggestions?


----------



## VWJettaCarat (Apr 8, 2004)

keep us posted.. I'm planning on doing a turbo on my 88' digi2 golf


----------



## acid-boy (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (VWJettaCarat)*

Well I was right to thing that it was a vacuum leak, but I had a hunch. Back during the turbo install, while reinstalling the intake manifold, one of the bolts had stripped so I hand tightened it, so that when I get the proper size, I would be able to take it out. Well when I check this morning on the status of the bolt it fell out. Along with two others, and 2 of the remaining 3 where loose.







Hence out of the 6 bolts that where to hold the intake in place on one was doing its job, two where keeping it from falling off, and the other three where missing.
After picking up some new bolts and tightening it up, wow, what a difference in a cold start. I know this morning wasn’t as cold as two day’s ago, but with one crank the car started & found an idle within 5 seconds. The only problem I have now is one that I won’t be able to fix without a new ECU, but it’s a minor one. During cold starts the car works in open loop mode, so it doesn’t get any feedback from the O2. It also puts in a pre-determined amount of fuel to help the car start up well when cold. Since I have 30% larger injectors, the car is running very rich. So if I was to turn the car off while in cold start mode, when I try to crank again, the engine is flooded. All I have to do is press the accelerator while cranking to start it, and then its fine. Does anyone know of a quick fix to reduce the amount of fuel during a cold start, without have to replace the ECU?
I then tried to get some A/F readings. While the car was starting up and in cold start, it stayed rich. Once warm it would still be in the far rich region but would drop to stoich once in a while.







As this didn’t seem right I started fumbling around and found that my O2 signal wire has broken inside the connector.







I got a little cold out-side, so I will fix this after a coffee, and continue to tune the car for peak performance out of the Digi2. But so far I couldn’t be happier, as the only real problem the Digi2 has is with cold starts with the larger injectors, so if anyone know a solution that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DieselT0rque (Aug 10, 2004)

I've got a digifant engine that is removed from the car I am working on... Anything you reccomend doing to an engine while it's out of the car to help deal with the boost?


----------



## Speed Racer. (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: (DieselT0rque)*

Are you using g60 injectors? You may want to try using the stock ones to see if that helps with the amount of fuel.


----------



## acid-boy (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (Speed Racer.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DieselT0rque* »_I've got a digifant engine that is removed from the car I am working on... Anything you reccomend doing to an engine while it's out of the car to help deal with the boost?

Rebuilt it properly, don't cheap out on anything. I bought all new gaskets, and got premium rings, head & valve cover gaskets. The most important part I think would be to hone out the cylinders, and break the engine in properly. This will seal against blow by. The only thing that I wish I would have done is to by some Audi or G60 pistons, then I could run more boost, but if you're looking to run around 8 pounds, a good rebuild should be more then enough.

_Quote, originally posted by *Speed Racer.* »_Are you using g60 injectors? You may want to try using the stock ones to see if that helps with the amount of fuel.

I know, but it is a trade off. The stock ones just don't have enough in them to properly fuel my turbo car in the top end. I think I may try to build some type of device that will cut the duty cycle down by some percentage when in cold start mode. This should fix the problem.


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (acid-boy)*

Keep your injectors.Get one of these and your set.
http://www.perfectpower.com/products/smt6.asp


----------



## VWJettaCarat (Apr 8, 2004)

nice idea.. $550.00


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (VWJettaCarat)*

I'm selling one for $250 in the classifieds.


----------



## acid-boy (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: My 1990 1.8 8v Turbo setup. (acid-boy)*

I've got a few IM's asking about vaccum lines, so I'll post the answer here as I also could not find an answer to this before I started.
Keep all the vacuum lines in the same spot except for the ISV & PVC. On the ISV the side that connects to the boot on the throttle body, should be connected between the MAF & the turbo intake, the PVC should also be plugged here. Here is a over top view, and a closer looke of where the vacuum line is connected to between the turbo and the MAF
















The tube that normally connected to the ISV can now be connected to where the PVC used to connect to.









Also make sure you clamp down the brake booster line as I had my fly off a couple of times due to the boost.


_Modified by acid-boy at 12:00 AM 1-7-2005_


----------



## Speed Racer. (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: My 1990 1.8 8v Turbo setup. (acid-boy)*

Could you post some pictures of that? Your strut bar kind of gets in the way in the first pic.


----------



## VWJettaCarat (Apr 8, 2004)

i'd like to see lots more pics.. if possible.. [email protected]


----------



## racingvw92 (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (VWJettaCarat)*

So how much did those parts cost. Can something like this be done for about $500. I guessing you got the parts from a junkyard or the like.


----------



## acid-boy (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (racingvw92)*

Well I'm going to take a lot of more pictures within a week as I've got to take the head off... I think I may have cracked a piston :-(, I'll keep you all informed, and I guess it is true what they say, "you always blow your first turbo engine"


----------



## Speed Racer. (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: (acid-boy)*

Ha ha ha. It happens.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (Speed Racer.)*

...it sure does.



_Modified by sdezego at 8:41 PM 12-21-2004_


----------



## VWJettaCarat (Apr 8, 2004)

so whats the story? any more info to add about your turbo setup.. did you blow a piston..? keep us posted


----------



## acid-boy (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (VWJettaCarat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWJettaCarat* »_so whats the story? any more info to add about your turbo setup.. did you blow a piston..? keep us posted

Yes cracked a couple ring lands in piston 3. I've just started working on the car yesterday and today I got the pistons out. Tonight I’m getting the new ones ready for the engine and also got a new head as my old one most likely had a bent valve (from an earlier incident). I had the new head checked to see if it is flat, it wasn’t perfect so it will be shaved a little to be perfectly flat, all done by a machinist and ready for tomorrow. Tomorrow I hope to finish putting back the engine together and get her running again. I also added some pipe lock to any of the oil lines on the turbo that where leaking. I have a few pictures on a friends camera I just have to wait for him to upload them, then I’ll post them all.


----------



## VWJettaCarat (Apr 8, 2004)

hows the engine coming along? any luck with the repairs.. back up and running yet?


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (VWJettaCarat)*

yes we would all like to know.

i planning something like this for my 85 gti will low comp engine.
it will be with cis, and a eic.

what were you doing for ignition timing?


----------



## acid-boy (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (instg8r)*

Just got it running yesterday and it's running great. I'll do a long post hopefully tomorrow, I'm just waiting for my friend to get the pics off the camera.


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (acid-boy)*

GOOD!


----------



## MoralWarfare (Oct 3, 2004)

looks good!
now that stereo wiring... that fuse is way too far away from the battery, and your wiring is 1) too visible and 2) not safe.


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (acid-boy)*

i see two hammers in this pic (ones adjustable







)








22h's i'm sure you were having fun buy the end


----------



## acid-boy (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (impulse byer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *impulse byer* »_i see two hammers in this pic (ones adjustable







)

One hammer to the left and an adjustable pipe cutter (good for exhausts etc.) on the right.

_Quote, originally posted by *impulse byer* »_ 22h's i'm sure you were having fun buy the end









Yea, 22 Hours wasn't the best, as after a while you start making dumb mistakes, just as my rebuild last week had a few time costing mistakes but I'll get into that once my friend uploads the pics.


----------



## Speed Racer. (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: (acid-boy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## acid-boy (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (Speed Racer.)*

Well as I said earlier, a few weeks back while pushing the car for it top end at about 150km/hr there was a drastic decrease in power. I instinctively released the throttle and let the car coast with hope it was something minor, injectors to small etc. Unfortunately looking in the rear view mirror I noticed a dark smoke exiting my exhaust pipe, and soon after a mixed white/black smoke coming from under the hood.







I knew it was one of two things, I either cracked/blew a piston or blew my head gasket. Once pulling over I check for Oil leaks around the head and there was nothing visible. On the other hand the PVC that was just venting into atmosphere was spewing out a lot more gas. I was a few km from my friend’s garage so I ended up heading there.

Once their I bought some hose and reconnect the PVC to re-circulate through the intake and tuned the car to get me home on 3 cylinders. The car didn't even run that bad as the cylinder wasn't sucking much air to produce blow-by on the compression stroke. But whenever I'd reach boost the little black cloud would again exit the exhaust pipe.
I picked up some new supplies including G60pistons metal head gasket, new bearings and rings and last Tuesday I started rebuilding my 1.35L 6v Golf Turbo








That day I got the head off and gave another head that I was working on to a machine shop to get lapped. As my other head wasn't suppose to be ready until Thursday I wasn't rushing too much. Looking into the block you can quickly tell that piston #3 was the problem. Looking at the picture below you can see how the piston is rounded off at the top right side.








Here is a view of all the pistons.








Here is the damage to the block








The next day I took the pistons out and had a look at the damage. In this picture are the four rod's and pistons in order from cylinder 1 to the left. You can barley see any damage caused to piston #3.








Looking closer you can kind of tell that two middle rig lands have cracks in them on the right side.








Just another view








Luckily I rebuilt the engine 10,000km ago and put in new rings, as that was all that was holding the engine together. Once I took out the rings the loose material fell out leaving the piston looking like so,








Here you can see the rings from the piston along with the two chuck of the piston that cracked.








Working on the block after honing the damage to cylinder wall was still noticeable. It wasn't a large hold put near TDC that was an area about a quarter size of a penny that was a little rough. You can kind of see it in the next couple pictures unfortunately the flash makes it difficult.
















Lucky for me the G60 pistons have a shorter rod and the placement of the rings is lower then on the 1.8L 8v. This meant that I could still use the block as there would be no contact from the piston rings. You can see the difference in the location of the piston rings in the next picture the G60 Piston is the one on the bottom.








Here is another shot of the piston showing the differences in the G60 piston. As you can clearly see the G60 piston is much beefier, also has a wrist pin that is 2mm larger.








Thursday I got my head. The machinist took 5/1000th of an inch off it to make it perfectly flat. I'd recommend this to anyone that is putting on a head that they hope to use for a while.








I'd also recommend using the G60 head gasket in any 8v as it is a much better quality build and not much more expensive. Here is a pic of it on the block with the new pistons in.








Well this is where the rebuild had a few setbacks. While attaching the one of the coolant lines to the head I cracked the bolt and the head fell off of it. My friend recommended a screw remover tool. Well I let him do this as he had previous experience with it. Unfortunately due to the small size of the original bolt, while he was using the remover bit it also snapped in the bolt. My last option was to drill out a larger hole and re-tap it. Unfortunately this is much easier said then done. The remover bit is mad of a very strong steel and their aren't any bits that can chew through it easily. After spending all of Friday, and half of Sunday we finally gave up on that idea as in the 12-14hours of trying to drill out the hole we only chewed through 1mm of the remover bit. We ended up welding a rod to the transition that fit into the small hole we drilled into. The end that was pressured into the head we threaded and put two nuts on it to make sure it would come undone from the vibrations. This seemed to have fixed the leak and is actually working well so far.
Monday all I was left with was timing the car. Thanks to the guys in this form I knew how to take the crank pulleys off. Once you take the accessory pulleys off the crank all your left with is the timing pulley.








Here are the two accessory pulleys that cam off the crank.








After putting the timing belt on I tried hand cranking it a few times to make sure everything worked well. Then after this we put a variable speed drill to the crank to get the head and valves lubed up. Here is clip of the car being run by the crank and oiling everything up for its first run. http://www.hamco.ca/Extra/Paul/IMGP0421.AVI
Well after quickly putting the valve cover on I tried to crank the beast and hear it roar, and did it ever do it perfectly. At first crank the car started and their where no problems. Well the battery light was on as I hadn't connected any of the accessory cables yet. Tuesday I got back and finished up the car and drove it around. The head with its gasket-matched intake frees a lot of air into the car, and acceleration is great. I'll get a little clip of the car running this weekend hopefully, unfortunately their only 30-second clips but it’s a start.


_Modified by acid-boy at 11:53 PM 1-6-2005_


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (acid-boy)*

what kind of gas mileage do you get with this turbo on the car?


----------



## acid-boy (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (MoralWarfare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MoralWarfare* »_looks good!
now that stereo wiring... that fuse is way too far away from the battery, and your wiring is 1) too visible and 2) not safe.

What's wrong with it being too visible, and how is it unsafe? I agree that it is a little far from the battery and that the fuse should be mounted at a shorter distance so that if the cable should fall off before the battery it can't reach ground. Is that what you meant by un-safe?

_Quote, originally posted by *instg8r* »_what kind of gas mileage do you get with this turbo on the car?

With 10:1 compression I found that before the turbo I could fill up every 8 days. When I first got the turbo on, a tank lasted 2 nights, but that's because I drove the hell out of the car. After that a tank would last 7-8days. That's the beauty of a turbo it is only on when you want it to be, if you don't press the throttle to the floor your not making full boost, and if you like you can even drive without making any boost (or practically any) at all.


_Modified by acid-boy at 12:04 AM 1-7-2005_


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (acid-boy)*

i would *REALLY* like to see a clip of this thing going into boost.
and i would *REALLY* like to see this thing at the dragstrip.
im hoping to get my old 85 gti going as well.......
keep it up!!!


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (instg8r)*

so any clips yet!!!???


----------



## 85vdub (Apr 9, 2003)

You know the best way to prime the motor with oil is to use a 1/2 drive drill... take a piece of 1/2 steel rod... cut a notch out on one end. remove the distributor put that notched end onto the oil pump shaft. That will just run the oil pump and get oil to everywhere it needs to be... without working the piss out of the motor.


----------



## VWJettaCarat (Apr 8, 2004)

could you send any and all the pics you have of the turbo installed on the motor.. I would like to see the way you ran the oil lines.. and the all the vacuum lines.. and intake, clearences and anything else i can't think of.. it would help me a great deal on how to configure things up on mine.. what parts did you use exactly.. injectors? turbo(kkk or garret)? manifold? anything else?? gauges? [email protected] pls and thanks


----------



## riceslayah (Jan 6, 2005)

yes yes. I would also like photos of the same " (turbo installed on the motor.. I would like to see the way you ran the oil lines.. and the all the vacuum lines.. and intake, clearences ) & (what parts did you use exactly.. injectors? turbo(kkk or garret)? manifold? anything else?? gauges? )" [email protected] any tips or pointers would be great. where did you get your chip?


----------



## riceslayah (Jan 6, 2005)

p.s. where did you score the g60 pistons?
sick setup btw


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (riceslayah)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







good work lets see some vid's of it running!


----------



## acid-boy (Mar 4, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *85vdub* »_You know the best way to prime the motor with oil is to use a 1/2 drive drill... take a piece of 1/2 steel rod... cut a notch out on one end. remove the distributor put that notched end onto the oil pump shaft. That will just run the oil pump and get oil to everywhere it needs to be... without working the piss out of the motor.

I never though of doing it that way, but it sounds like a good method, I'll keep it in mind for the next time I replace the head.

_Quote, originally posted by *VWJettaCarat* »_could you send any and all the pics you have of the turbo installed on the motor.. I would like to see the way you ran the oil lines.. and the all the vacuum lines.. and intake, clearences and anything else i can't think of.. it would help me a great deal on how to configure things up on mine.. what parts did you use exactly.. injectors? turbo(kkk or garret)? manifold? anything else?? gauges? [email protected] pls and thanks

The vacuum lines are covered on the second page of this post, if you need a more specific picture of them let me know what you’re looking for. I'll work on the oil line feed and return are shown, but not actually connected, I'll get some soon hopefully. And as for the clearances I'll try my best to get some more specific pictures but it is a little tight so I’m not sure how well you'll be able to see. The turbo is an IHI RB5, in comparison to a KKK it's larger than a 03, but smaller than a 04.

_Quote, originally posted by *riceslayah* »_...any tips or pointers would be great. where did you get your chip?

The chip I'm using is one that I bought off VWPiolet, but I modified it a little. All this chip does is give you more fuel at higher throttle and less at idle. I don't think that the chip you are using will help as Digi 2 was built for a very specific purpose and it isn't too lenient to learn new engine characteristics. One that that I *DO* recommend is to get yourself some G60 rods and pistons, or to lower your compression, or you'll be doing a rebuild just as I was.

_Quote, originally posted by *riceslayah* »_p.s. where did you score the g60 pistons?
sick setup btw

I bought them off _Montana Green_ on the Canadian Classifieds in the Vortex. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1670892 You can find them in a scrap yard at times, look for the audi as their are more of them with the same rods and pistons as the G60.
As for all of you guys that are waiting for a vid I did take a little one, as all I can do is 30-second clips. I just show the car accelerating from about 30ish - 140ish (couldn't go higher as traffic wouldn't allow for it). As I have to wait on my friend to take the images/videos off of his camera I'm not sure when it will be up but hopefully within the next few days.
Also if you want any pictures be as specific as you can about what your looking for because I feel that I covered everything and maybe overlooking some specific that you need.









Wow







Page 3 and over 2000 views!!


_Modified by acid-boy at 9:45 AM 1-10-2005_


----------



## Montana Green (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (acid-boy)*

Hi Paul
Glad to see everything is up and running again. Even with all the speed bumps and learning experiences you have had, you are still about 20 steps ahead of the average dreamer. I think everyone with an 8v on the Vortex has at some point accumulated a pile of FI parts that usually end up being sold months later to the next aspiring turbo guru. It's nice to see someone actually take it all the way, and be so helpful to others in the process. Lots of people will tell you the big shiney happy parts of the story but will dissapear when things go bad, so it's nice to see the ups AND downs of the whole process. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Anyway, on to my question. Where did you get the G60 metal headgasket, and how much did you pay for it if you don't mind me asking? My last one came from Frisco in Mississauga and it was $75CAD. I think the dealer wants something stupid like $200. 
Next time you have a head appart, bring it down here and use our bead blaster. Then you don't have to look at a jet black combustion chamber in the face of a freshly machined head.








Good luck on your future projects, which I don't doubt will be bigger and better (and more expensive!







).


----------



## riceslayah (Jan 6, 2005)

*(acid-boy)*

hey, do you think this could work: keeping the 8v digi block , change pistons but bolt on a 2.0crossflow head and computer, and upgrade g60 ijectors and a chip. Wouldnt it be easier to mod a newer ecu? or would this not work at all?


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (acid-boy)*

lets see some vids! please?!
all i ever see is the 16v turbo clips. never seen an 8v go at 'er with boost and would love to see it.
so pony up.


----------



## Speed Racer. (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: (acid-boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acid-boy* »_
The vacuum lines are covered on the second page of this post, if you need a more specific picture of them let me know what you’re looking for. 

All I see are red x's. 
I would like to see pics, too.


----------



## Montana Green (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (Speed Racer.)*

All the pics work fine for me.


----------



## crazyreesie (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (Montana Green)*

What is the benefit of the BMW MAF?


----------



## 86 gti turbo nitrus (Jul 30, 2004)

bump for another 8v turbo


----------



## VWJettaCarat (Apr 8, 2004)

How's it running?


----------



## acid-boy (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (VWJettaCarat)*

Thanks Aaron (_Montana Green_) for all your compliments. I know that their are many people that wish to do the turbo set-up but for one reason or another they just never start. That’s the main reason behind this post is to let everyone see how my set-up went/goes and let them decide if a turbo is for them. That is why I'm also posting the bad sides of the turbo (blown piston) this may save a few turbo 8v's a rebuild. I hope to go to Digi1 soon as I'm finding many quirks with the way Digi2 runs and once I do I'll also post that again to let people know if they want to stick with Digi2.

_Quote, originally posted by *riceslayah* »_hey, do you think this could work: keeping the 8v digi block , change pistons but bolt on a 2.0crossflow head and computer, and upgrade g60 ijectors and a chip. Wouldnt it be easier to mod a newer ecu? or would this not work at all?























The only problem I see is the set-up is the same one I had and that's that your compression would be far to high. As for the 2.0crossflow head, I'm looking to get one my self as you would have a lot more room to put a turbo back their and better designed intake system. As for the G60 injectors I find they are good for what I am running now but a chip would be a definite yes as you need a more aggressive fuel map. If you have the money I'd recommend looking for a Digi1 as now I realise all the little things that Digi2 has problems with.

_Quote, originally posted by *instg8r* »_lets see some vids! please?!
all i ever see is the 16v turbo clips. never seen an 8v go at 'er with boost and would love to see it.
so pony up.
















I'm at the mercy of my friend uploading it off his camera, sorry guys I don't have my own camera or I'd me much quicker at posting pics/vids.

_Quote, originally posted by *Speed Racer.* »_
All I see are red x's. 
I would like to see pics, too.

Seems to me like your having some problems with your web browser, are you having problems seeing other pictures also?

_Quote, originally posted by *crazyreesie* »_What is the benefit of the BMW MAF?

















The Door measurements: 
VW AFM 2" H x 2 1/16"th W /50mm H x 52mm W
BMW AFM 2 9/16"th H x 2" W /65mm H x 50mm W
Inlet Sizes: 
See Door Measurement for VW AFM
BMW AFM 3" or 75mm in Diameter
Outlet Sizes:
VW AFM 2 9/16"th or 65mm in Diameter
BMW AFM 3" or 75mm in Diameter

_Quote, originally posted by *VWJettaCarat* »_How's it running?

It’s running pretty damn well but I have a feeling that my fuel pump is about to die soon. I'm going to be looking for a G60 fuel pump, I'm not sure if its dieing due to the demands of the turbo or if it's just reached its age (210,000Km).


_Modified by acid-boy at 7:04 PM 1-11-2005_


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (acid-boy)*

smack your friend around and tell him you peeps on the wait.









how is it in the cold? meaning the overnight cold etc...?


----------



## VWJettaCarat (Apr 8, 2004)

Which BMW did you pilage for the MAF.. what year, make and model? engine size.. do the connectors match up VW to BMW connections.. if not do you have a wiring diagram or how did you make it work? thanks for all your answers..


----------



## riceslayah (Jan 6, 2005)

"The only problem I see is the set-up is the same one I had and that's that your compression would be far to high. As for the 2.0crossflow head, I'm looking to get one my self as you would have a lot more room to put a turbo back their and better designed intake system. As for the G60 injectors I find they are good for what I am running now but a chip would be a definite yes as you need a more aggressive fuel map. If you have the money I'd recommend looking for a Digi1 as now I realise all the little things that Digi2 has problems with."
So perhaps an entire engine swap to the 2.0 crossflow would be a good thing to do?
Ive been looking at 97-98 longblocks and there only like $700-$900. What do you think?


----------



## riceslayah (Jan 6, 2005)

I just found a couple of complete 2.0L xflows
for like $300-400.All with less than 50k. And maybe found some g60 pistons. 
Then again I should problibly just use the g60 block with an xflow head. right?


----------



## 86 gti turbo nitrus (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: (riceslayah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *riceslayah* »_I just found a couple of complete 2.0L xflows
for like $300-400.All with less than 50k. And maybe found some g60 pistons. 
Then again I should problibly just use the g60 block with an xflow head. right? 

yea and go digi-1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## riceslayah (Jan 6, 2005)

is digi 1 really that much cheaper to modify that the stock xflow ecu? What are your reasons? I would like to know


----------



## riceslayah (Jan 6, 2005)

if i use g60 pistons and crank would it be straight. or are the g60 blocks that much better???


----------



## Montana Green (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (riceslayah)*

The G60 blocks have oil squirters for cooling the pistons. The cylinder walls/coolant passages are a little different as well. There is a large hole on the #1 side of the block where the coolant passage has been opened up beyond the casting of an NA block. It is a better option, but not the only one.


----------



## acid-boy (Mar 4, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *instg8r* »_smack your friend around and tell him you peeps on the wait.









how is it in the cold? meaning the overnight cold etc...?

I've asked him a couple of times, but he's got more important things to do, hopefully he'll get around to it soon. As for cold start-up the car is okay, just you have to let it heat up before driving or else its idle is a little funny and at times will stall.

_Quote, originally posted by *VWJettaCarat* »_Which BMW did you pilage for the MAF.. what year, make and model? engine size.. do the connectors match up VW to BMW connections.. if not do you have a wiring diagram or how did you make it work? thanks for all your answers..
















It was off a late 80's 735i. The plug is exactly the same so no wire swaps required.

_Quote, originally posted by *riceslayah* »_is digi 1 really that much cheaper to modify that the stock xflow ecu? What are your reasons? I would like to know

I don't think that Digi1 is that much cheaper, but it was designed for boost. Where as the Digi2 has a fuel map and one processor for it, Digi1 has two processors one for the fuel map and other functions and another one for ignition and boost. Digi 2 will work but I found that since I swapped in the G60 rods and pistons Digi 2 has a lot more quirks due to the lower compression. Although this may be due to my fuel pump going, or at least I think it's going. I'm looking for another one and I'll let you know how the car runs after I get the new pump.

_Quote, originally posted by *riceslayah* »_I just found a couple of complete 2.0L xflows
for like $300-400.All with less than 50k. And maybe found some g60 pistons. 
Then again I should problibly just use the g60 block with an xflow head. right? 


_Quote, originally posted by *riceslayah* »_So perhaps an entire engine swap to the 2.0 crossflow would be a good thing to do?
Ive been looking at 97-98 longblocks and there only like $700-$900. What do you think?

Problem with 2.0L is that they still have high compression 10:1, that should be okay on low boost (8lbs and under), as the 1993-1995 (OBD1) have forged internals. The 1997/8 block would be similar to what I had when I blew my piston high compression boost on cast internals.
G60 pistons and rods will not fit in the ABA blocks (2.0L) as they have a smaller bore and stroke. The best bet would be to use a G60 block with an 2.0L cross flow head. This will give you low compression block with the extra quirks that Montana Green mentioned and a head that will give you lots of playing room for a turbo, plus more potention for a P&P.


----------



## riceslayah (Jan 6, 2005)

I am unfamiliar with this P&P you speak of.
As for the FI system. Digi1 is pro boost and digi2 sucks. Can i modify the stock xflow system to work as well as the digi 1, with bigger injectors and a chip, or should I switch the system to digi1. I have a feeling that it wont be very fun to swap them.


----------



## riceslayah (Jan 6, 2005)

by the way, I do appericiate all the help and explanations. I am definatly new at this and am trying to research this as much as possible befor I start spending money. Not that I have any money to spend!


----------



## VWJettaCarat (Apr 8, 2004)

keeping it alive!! How's it going with the turbo? you ever come down Toronto. let us know.. I'm sure theres a lot of guys that wouldn;t mind seeing the set-up.. I'd like ot come out to the Hammer to see.. either way.. Thks


----------



## acid-boy (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (VWJettaCarat)*

Well I figured out my funny fuel problem. I though it was the fuel pump, but I was wrong. Apparently sometime during the engine rebuild of a couple weeks back the ground cluster on the intake fell off, or I completely forgot about it. For this I have to Give Digi2 much applause as the car ran well for over 3 weeks with out having a nice ground reference. It never had a O2 feed back nor did the ECU have a good ground. Well after attaching this the car runs the best it ever has. I did have to reset the ECU to get it familiarized with a Ground.
Their are two funny quirks I'm still trying to work out so if you have any suggestions let me know. First off in Cold start if I start driving the car and pull up to the lights and go into neutral the rpm will fall to around 400 then bounce to a nice 800 and stay their until the next slow down. Then once the car is in closed loop this problem is gone, but now when I sit at lights it has it's little hic-cups, it will sit at 800 drop to 750 jump to 850, and go back to 800 for a few seconds. This doesn't bother me that much as most car do have some type of idle hunt. If any one know how I should attempt at fixing the first problem I'd be very appreciative.
And finally a Clip don't complain about the quality the camera is **** at night and I had to hold it while driving. It shows me merging onto an express way. Starts off at 40 give it gas have a terrible shift at 100, then goes up to 115 before I have to slow down. I'm going to work on more vids today while the sun is out.

_Quote, originally posted by *VWJettaCarat* »_keeping it alive!! How's it going with the turbo? you ever come down Toronto. let us know.. I'm sure there’s a lot of guys that wouldn;t mind seeing the set-up.. I'd like ot come out to the Hammer to see.. either way.. Thks

The turbos running the best it ever has, just shows that it isn't a one day install, even after almost 2 months I'm still improving one thing or another as mentioned above. I don't have much reason for heading out to TO too often. I do go to Mississauga once in a while to Square One, or a friends place. If your ever going to be in the area let me know if I'm not busy I wouldn't mind meeting you somewhere.

_Quote, originally posted by *riceslayah* »_I am unfamiliar with this P&P you speak of.
As for the FI system. Digi1 is pro boost and digi2 sucks. Can i modify the stock xflow system to work as well as the digi 1, with bigger injectors and a chip, or should I switch the system to digi1. I have a feeling that it wont be very fun to swap them.

Port & Polish, making the factory cast larger and smoother.

_Quote, originally posted by *riceslayah* »_by the way, I do appericiate all the help and explanations. I am definatly new at this and am trying to research this as much as possible befor I start spending money. Not that I have any money to spend! 

No problem, I put this post up to be as much help to anyone that is interested in it, theirs just to many quick Honda's Out their









_Modified by acid-boy at 10:03 AM 1-18-2005_


_Modified by acid-boy at 10:03 AM 1-18-2005_


----------



## 86 gti turbo nitrus (Jul 30, 2004)

nice video.....


----------



## acid-boy (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (86 gti turbo nitrus)*








I know it sucks, here is one during the day, you can see how 8 v restrickt a bit of air past 130ish


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (acid-boy)*

well the vids are better then nothing......
but i was hoping for sound.....
oh well the speedo looks sweet







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (instg8r)*

will someone go a take some shots of this car doing its thing.......
please


----------



## SpoonEngineering (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (instg8r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *instg8r* »_will someone go a take some shots of this car doing its thing.......
please










ditto


----------



## evolon (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (acid-boy)*

hey acid boy i got some questions bout ur set up i need help with... im me on aim beautifulorcus.. thanks man


----------



## acid-boy (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (evolon)*

Don't have AIM, sorry. Fell free to Message me via vortex, or ask all your questions in this post as they maybe someone else’s questions.


----------



## SpoonEngineering (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (acid-boy)*

any new developments?


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (SpoonEngineering)*

got a better vid yet? hehe


----------



## adub96 (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: (instg8r)*

if your car is still hunting for idle try a g60 isv, they seem to be much stronger. I have one you can have for cheap. You'll probably have to screw in your idle a little bit with it. Also maybe a rising rate or boost sensitive fpr. But sweet, this proves you can run turbo on digi2. 


_Modified by adub96 at 4:50 PM 1-30-2005_


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

that thing is sweet, i'm seriously thinking about turboing my '87 CIS-E GTI. Do you think you could have avoided the blown engine from the begining, or did you definately need to replace the pistons anyway. 
Oh, and where did you get the piping from, and how did you cut it?


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

Where's a vid with some sound coming?














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hard_Rocker (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: (acid-boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acid-boy* »_look for the audi as their are more of them with the same rods and pistons as the G60.

pardon my ignorance, but which Audi rod/pistons are we talking about?


----------



## riceslayah (Jan 6, 2005)

audi 5000 turbo, son


----------



## riceslayah (Jan 6, 2005)

yo acidboy, you got any more vids for us to view


----------



## Hard_Rocker (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: (riceslayah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *riceslayah* »_audi 5000 turbo, son

Ohhh I should have thought of that.








I was hoping you'd say "3A" and then I'd be like, "cool, I guess I'm going to HAVE to boost my motor now"


----------



## acid-boy (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (Hard_Rocker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adub96* »_if your car is still hunting for idle try a g60 isv, they seem to be much stronger. I have one you can have for cheap. You'll probably have to screw in your idle a little bit with it. Also maybe a rising rate or boost sensitive fpr. But sweet, this proves you can run turbo on digi2. 

_Modified by adub96 at 4:50 PM 1-30-2005_

I checked the G60 ISV and it is the same part number as mine, so I'm not sure if the previous owner had replaced to the G60 one or if it is the same one stock. Although I replaced my CTS recently as I though that it was giving me the trouble during cold starts and its been close to a week and I'm happy to say that the car is flawlessley, and I do mean 100%. Well I got the damn Oil buzzer problem that it turns on and off during longer rides but I know that all my sensors are okay, and I always make sure I have a good amount of oil.


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_that thing is sweet, i'm seriously thinking about turboing my '87 CIS-E GTI. Do you think you could have avoided the blown engine from the begining, or did you definately need to replace the pistons anyway. 
Oh, and where did you get the piping from, and how did you cut it? 

If you have a 10:1 engine, then yes I'd strongley recommend it, as it seems mine just wore out over time. If you have an 8.5:1 engine, then you should be fine running 8lbs and under.

_Quote, originally posted by *Hard_Rocker* »_
Ohhh I should have thought of that.








I was hoping you'd say "3A" and then I'd be like, "cool, I guess I'm going to HAVE to boost my motor now"









Yes it's the Audi 5000 I believe its the "MC" code.

As for other updates, I touched up the exhaust this weekend as their was a small hole before the turbo. I also touched up other parts that are just getting old, but I don't want to replace the whole thing just yet as I still have to decide on what my next project will be. 
I'm going to be taking my AC out soon and trying to fit an intercooler as it's been warmer the last couple days and you can realey feel a difference. And I'm still wating for a CO_POT from a guy that I bought off the vortex, but he's just taking his time shipping it, he's had the money for close to two weeks now (tomorrow will be two weeks). Although as I mentioned earlier the car does run flawlessly now on Digi2, I'm just hopeing to get more out of it 200whp?
And last but not least, if anyone has a camera that they can make a vid of, please let me know, I just have a cheap one with out sound, and the only other guy I know with a camera that has sound is always working.


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (acid-boy)*

i got a camera, but you have to take me for ride though, hehehe.
seriously'
let me know, cause i want to go for a ride


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (instg8r)*

now...for the digi2 16vT







onyl a matter of time. digis rule!


----------



## acid-boy (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (rychas1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *instg8r* »_i got a camera, but you have to take me for ride though, hehehe.
seriously'
let me know, cause i want to go for a ride









Well I don't head out to Brantford often, once a year maybe. If you’re ever in the Hamilton/Stoney Creek area or want to meet half way, Ancaster, let me know.

_Quote, originally posted by *rychas1* »_now...for the digi2 16vT







onyl a matter of time. digis rule!









For now I want to get a blow-off valve and an intercooler, after that I am contemplating on what I should do. I know that I want to get the head to flow 25% more in NA. I'd like to stick with 8v as I really like its low end, up through third gear the car is great. Unfortunately 4 & 5 are just like NA. And seeing as most street races don't go over 120 I don't have much to worry about. The reason I'd like a better head is to get fourth gear moving for the track, 1/4 mile times. I have two options that I have narrowed down, do modest work to a cross-flow, or go 16v, not to sure which one yet but that’s still a few months away.


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (acid-boy)*

imeet up in ancaster any time as long as its evening, or during the days on weekends.....
let me know when its good for you.
i'll be starting my turbo set-up very soon on my 82 jetta, and would like to see what a 8v is like with alittle boost.


----------



## jrracing (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: My 1990 1.8 8v Turbo setup. (acid-boy)*

see you at the track!!!


----------



## Jdub88 (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: My 1990 1.8 8v Turbo setup. (jrracing)*

Bump for the awesome info. I am in the process of turbocharging my 88 jetta 1.8 digi, this forum help out alot. and just so happens i have an audi 5000 turbo sitting in my driveway that i got for free. i didnt know it was such a good parts car for my jetta. i was just wonderin if you had any problems with the fuel system, like running to lean or anything like that. i have stock everything and i think all i need to get is a better fuel pressure regulator and fuel pump, do ya think bigger injectors are necessasary. Let me know.
I will let everyone know updates on my project, 88 jetta digi 1.8 t


----------



## Jdub88 (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: My 1990 1.8 8v Turbo setup. (Jdub88)*

please exuse me for the extreme ignorance guys but i was reading another forum about fuel injectors and what not and i got the pressure regulator concept but what is an afm sounds like its pretty important and i have no idea, i wanna ask this and find out to be better safe than have a blown motor when i put my turbo on any help?


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: My 1990 1.8 8v Turbo setup. (Jdub88)*

AFM= air fuel meter, aka VAM or MAF (vane AFM, mass air flow) respectively. all it does is measure the amount of air incoming and matches it with the necessary fuel for proper mixture. simple.


----------



## acid-boy (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: My 1990 1.8 8v Turbo setup. (Jdub88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jdub88* »_i was just wonderin if you had any problems with the fuel system, like running to lean or anything like that. i have stock everything and i think all i need to get is a better fuel pressure regulator and fuel pump, do ya think bigger injectors are necessasary. Let me know.

I'm pretty sure that you'll need larger injectors as the stock car has fuel difficulties. The 3.5 FPR will help you out, but I still think that may be asking much from 20lb injectors. As for a fuel pump, if its working okay then leave it, the stock fuel pump is capable of providing enough fuel for a 200hp engine, un-less you plan on going higher than that.

As for progress their hasn’t been much in the last little while, I’ve go my CO_Pot so I’ll be able to convert to Digi1 soon, all I need is a new throttle body. I don’t have much cash kicking around right now so I’m not sure when I’ll be doing this. I also decided that when I do go to Digi1 I will also put the intercooler in as the warmer days aren’t too far off now.


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: My 1990 1.8 8v Turbo setup. (acid-boy)*

bump___for great fabwork


----------



## void4114 (Jul 9, 2004)

acid boy ..... so other than the 735i maf and g60 pistons and injectors,which cam did you use and did you run a fmu or no?
plus would you please send pics to [email protected] of anything you got that includes your vaccum lines, and boost lines to your isv and rerouter and similer items please.
i gt a 9.5 :1 xflow block eady to go in so im just gathering the rest of my stuff


_Modified by void4114 at 8:37 PM 2-23-2005_


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: (void4114)*

what did this cost u total....and i have to say job well done...im me with the price







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (eurosportgti)*

Im thinking of doing a g60 turbo swap on my 91 8v gti(digi1), my q is, will I need the g60 ecu and/or harness or is it the same as mine? If anyone has any info that'd be great, Thanks!
BTW Great thread! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jdub88 (Feb 12, 2005)

ur 91 should be digi 2 and you need the corrado ecu and wiring harness, you can find them on ebay cheap


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (Jdub88)*

Its a CA car, so its digi-1... so is it the same?


----------



## acid-boy (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *void4114* »_acid boy ..... so other than the 735i maf and g60 pistons and injectors,which cam did you use and did you run a fmu or no?
plus would you please send pics to [email protected] of anything you got that includes your vaccum lines, and boost lines to your isv and rerouter and similer items please.
i gt a 9.5 :1 xflow block eady to go in so im just gathering the rest of my stuff

At first I ran a TT 268cam, but switched that to the stock cam while putting in the new pistons. I'm not using any FMU, although I do have my digi-2 chipped, with a modified version of VWPiolets chip. All pics I have are up in this post, and I know that the ones you asked to see are posted.

_Quote, originally posted by *eurosportgti* »_what did this cost u total.... 

The total cost with the forged internals would be around $700CND. Once I get Digi-1 in their it will be around $900CND

_Quote, originally posted by *2deepn2dubs* »_Its a CA car, so its digi-1... so is it the same?
 
Cali digi-1 will not work, and from what I've read your worse on running boost then a digi-2 guy, you'd have to replace your ecu. I'm not sure about the wiring harness, although you can check yours against the one on sns's site.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (acid-boy)*

...so Ill need to run the g60 ecu then?


----------



## acid-boy (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

That depends on your engine. If you have a high compression 10:1, then yes, but I'm not sure if the computer would be enough. If you have a low compression 8.5:1, 8:1, then no. I'm running on Digi2 with 8:1 compression for close to three months, and it’s running well. If you ever plan on going over 8lbs of boost you should go with Digi1, as the timing and temperatures start to get far off from what is actually happening and the Digi2 would starve itself.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (acid-boy)*

vws sold in ca were equipped digi-1 all other states were digi-2, my car is a California digi-1 car... Ill be running the stock g60 compression, so am I cool running the stock digi-1 ecu?


----------



## Digivalver (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

no digi 1 cali is different than G 60 digi 1


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (Digivalver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digivalver* »_no digi 1 cali is different than G 60 digi 1
...that clears it up, thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## void4114 (Jul 9, 2004)

thanks for the info. i got the same chip just not modified and i just got the bmw maf.
what did you do to modify it if you dont mind me asking.... did you weld in a resiste or something like that


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (void4114)*

what do you guys think of this for my g60t?? how do I know if it will work on my pg longblock??? it says garrett m27 b.c.c. a/r .48??? does anyone know anything about this? I think its t-3???


----------



## VWJettaCarat (Apr 8, 2004)

any news? ttt


----------



## vdubmike2 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: (VWJettaCarat)*

what kind of chip did you get for the ecu? is it just an upgraded one or is it one burned for digi boost? thanks


----------



## LazyAzn (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: (vdubmike2)*

I am have most of the parts to doing the turbo except for the manifold and I was wondering can't I just get a Air/ fuel ratio gauge and adjust it so it won't run rich or lean or do I need a ecu.


----------



## VWJettaCarat (Apr 8, 2004)

"what kind of chip did you get for the ecu? is it just an upgraded one or is it one burned for digi boost? thanks" 
What he said ^^^^^^ and keeping it alive.. where are you ACID BOY?????
TTT


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (acid-boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acid-boy* »_At first I ran a TT 268cam, but switched that to the stock cam while putting in the new pistons. I'm not using any FMU, although I do have my digi-2 chipped, with a modified version of VWPiolets chip. All pics I have are up in this post, and I know that the ones you asked to see are posted.
The total cost with the forged internals would be around $700CND. Once I get Digi-1 in their it will be around $900CND

Cali digi-1 will not work, and from what I've read your worse on running boost then a digi-2 guy, you'd have to replace your ecu. I'm not sure about the wiring harness, although you can check yours against the one on sns's site.

Don't mean to sound like a know it all jack azz, but if you were to run an FMU, all things being equal, you could fit smaller injectors and not run rich when not under boost or when cold. Why did you take out the larger cam? It should help with lowering dynamic compression.


----------



## acid-boy (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (VWJettaCarat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWJettaCarat* »_"what kind of chip did you get for the ecu? is it just an upgraded one or is it one burned for digi boost? thanks" 
What he said ^^^^^^ and keeping it alive.. where are you ACID BOY?????
TTT

The chip is the one that VW_Pilot is selling, I had added a little couple resistors to the Air-Flow meter, and have them switched. So that at cold start the switch would be on and would show the computer 80% of the actual value, then when the car was in closed loop mode, I'd turn the switch off. After tinkering with the car for a little while I noticed that my cold start problems where do to a small vacuum leak and not the larger injectors, and since then I've uninstalled my switch.


----------



## acid-boy (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (dohc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dohc* »_
Don't mean to sound like a know it all jack azz, but if you were to run an FMU, all things being equal, you could fit smaller injectors and not run rich when not under boost or when cold. Why did you take out the larger cam? It should help with lowering dynamic compression.

You don't sound lit a know it all jack azz, the whole point of this post was for people to see what the can expect by turboing a 1.8 golf. Heck when I first put this turbo on I didn't have a clue what I was doing and over the months I just kept learning, and a lot come from people letting me know of their opinions.
A FMU would have been the best option, but as most turbo kits mine was all about making the car as quick as possible and also as cheaply as possible. Although I think a FMU is a little too much for a street car, I think that the Digi-1 computer is more then enough for most street applications.
And the reason I went to a smaller cam was since my timing was so retarded, the larger overlap was making my idle awful. By going to the stock cam this helped my idle a ton.


----------



## acid-boy (Mar 4, 2004)

*Just an Updated*

Sorry to have left you guys in the dark for so long, but I've been busy with a new job. I did just spend 30 mins doing a nice update on my laptop but the battery died, and I lost it all, here is a brief explanation of what happened in the last couple months.
Early March, I started playing with the timing, I advanced it 2 degrees (now 10btdc). After seeing the car run a little quicker and still not have any problems I advanced the timing another 2 degrees. Again the car ran flawlessly so I left it at 8btdc. I didn't want to advance it any more as I was sure it would be asking for trouble.
Last week of March, I finally got everything ready to install Digi 1, and a couple of friends talked me into raising the boost and seeing how much the Digi 2 could take me. We set it up a couple of pounds each time and stopped at 1 bar. The car was now quick as hell and no pings or pops.
Two days later I noticed that the car would have an issue with full acceleration, it would feel like it hits a fuel cut off at around 4000rpm. I went to the shop and showed my friend, and now I noticed that it was happening at 3500rpm. We check the spark plugs and 3 of them had no electrode left, and the last one only had 10% left. I replaced the plugs and went around the block, the first pull I did the car had all its glory back (heck even quicker then a couple days ago). Coming back to the shop I decided to do one more pull, and at around 5500rpm in 3rd the engine turned off :-(.
Long story short I blew piston #1, it seems that the only reason it didn't blow before is that the plugs where on their way out. With new plugs the boost & timing where too much for little ole Digi-2.
Moral of the story DO NOT OVERBOOST DIGI-2. I think that if I stayed at 8lbs, and left the timing at -10 to -12, I would still have my car turboed.
Luckily this happened on the Wednesday before I started my new job so I had time to rebuild, but unfortunately the turbo did not come back on. I wish that I wasn't stupid and just put the Digi-1 on before I started playing with the boost, but oh well what can I do now.
The reason I didn't put the turbo back on is because it being my only car I need it to be reliable, and unfortunately I know that I would have just raised the boost sooner or later, and blown' it up again. I wish I had enough to buy another car so that I could keep playing with this one as it was honestly one of the most fun cars I've owned, but I know my goals are much higher then what the golf is capable of. If you are turboing a Golf don't expect more then 180hp, unless your willing to change the tranny, and unfortunately I don't have the money to do a tranny swap right now so I'm going to be selling all my parts and saving up for a A4 (I've decided it as my next project, and as my insurance should be cheap enough for me to own one now)
I hope this post will help many of you choose whether a Turbo is right for you, again feel free to ask me anything.... sooner or later I'll get back to you.


----------



## Jdub88 (Feb 12, 2005)

acid boy ,did u put the digi one on or no....cause i need some help on that install


----------



## acid-boy (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (Jdub88)*

No I blew it before I ever got the chance, but what kind of issues are you having? The Fuse Panel connections?


----------



## Jdub88 (Feb 12, 2005)

well i dont really get it, i bought a digi 1 ecu but not the wiring harness, the computer plugs right into my digi 2 harness so i was kinda wondering if it would work without installing the digi 1 harness


----------



## acid-boy (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (Jdub88)*

You can use the harness but you will need to do a bit of splicing, this should help you.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1804907


----------



## dotter (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (acid-boy)*

just wanna chime in and say that this is a very cool project!! i've always respected the DIY ghettofab spare parts turbo setups







. keep it up!
on a side note, the audi turbo pistons and rods are NOT the same as the g60 ones. the g60 had forged rods and i htink the pistons were cast, 8:1 . the audi turbo motors had forged rods and pistons, and either 7.0, 7.8, or 8.4 : 1 compression, depending on the car they were in. all of the motors had about the same power rating, with less boost and more complex engine management as the compression went up. but the most important thing about the audi setup is the rod journal size: the vw 1.8 has 48mm journals, as does the g60, but the audi 10vt motors had 46mm journals, so they wont just drop in. however, the vw 1.7 motor had the same stroke as the 1.8 with the same main bearings, and with 46mm rod journals! so, if you wanna use audi pistons and rods, you have to source a 1.7 cranckshaft too ( or have the 1.8 crank's rod journals milled). they should be plentiful and cheep!


----------



## VWJettaCarat (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for all the information acid boy, made me rethink how I was doing mine.. decided to go with G60 block and head, audi 5k pistons and rods, 1.7 crank.. all forged, anyway.. thanks again.. and I sent you an IM


----------



## Jdub88 (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: (acid-boy)*

seems a little complicated but i can prob get it done...but
im gonna copy and paste this....Once you have the Digi1 ECU you need a new sensor the Co_pot witch replaces the MAF. Also you need to replace the throttle body to one that has an idle & and WOT switch....what can i get that stuff off of..?prob corrado huh? lemme know what all has this


----------



## mike86xj (Sep 26, 2003)

*Re: (Jdub88)*

**** so your telling me all i need is the digi-1 g-60 ecu and the co pot and a little bootyfab wiring to convert?








ebay here i come


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (mike86xj)*








I Loved this project...the motor blew







Are you gunna try again? You gotta man...give us hope. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stove (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Just an Updated (acid-boy)*

hey, just read the whole post, sounds amazing, just curious what you are selling off the golf, ive got the same engine in my jetta, seems like a good idea so ask the questions and hope for an answer... let me know what you want to sell and for how much and get back to me at [email protected] thanks dude


----------



## acid-boy (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: Just an Updated (stove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike86xj* »_**** so your telling me all i need is the digi-1 g-60 ecu and the co pot and a little bootyfab wiring to convert?








ebay here i come









Yup all it needs is some re-wiring

_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_







I Loved this project...the motor blew







Are you gunna try again? You gotta man...give us hope. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'd love to try it again, but until I can get a second car I'll be playing with a NA set-up. I just can't afford to be with out a car for another possible rebuild, I'd love to say that the next time I rebuild I'll have everything right and it won't blow again.... but I just can't









_Quote, originally posted by *stove* »_hey, just read the whole post, sounds amazing, just curious what you are selling off the golf, ive got the same engine in my jetta, seems like a good idea so ask the questions and hope for an answer... let me know what you want to sell and for how much and get back to me at [email protected] thanks dude

I'll be selling all the turbo stuff I'll be making a post about the sale later today hopefully and see if I get any decent offers, if not I'll keep it around as I've put a ton of time into making the turbo fit just right.


----------



## vdubmike2 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Just an Updated (acid-boy)*

so can you go higher then 8lbs on digiII with a built bottom end or can digiII just not handle anything over 8lbs?? thanks


----------



## acid-boy (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: Just an Updated (vdubmike2)*

Digi-2 can't handle anything over 8lbs. Although if you build an amazing bottom end, I'm sure you could raise that a bit, but you won't be making efficient power anyway.


----------



## acid-boy (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: Just an Updated (acid-boy)*

I was speaking to someone about my selling my turbo/manifold, if your still interested please IM me back, as I've lost your name.


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

hi, i have see you modify at your engine, is these a 8V Gti PF Engine for base??
i cant understand all here in this thread, but i see that you have mixed some parts for realised these right?? what top Speed have you with these selfmade system?? and any infos about the horsepower?? 
i still interested in rebuilt these too, but i still have no infos about these, i have heard about the turbo system from bahnbrenner for the 8V Gti but all say that they too expensive..right??
king regards from Germany
Kevin


----------



## vdubmike2 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: (vw-supreme)*

man i wish you couldve got that thing on a dyno before it granaded, i would be interested to see what digiII could really do boosted


----------



## Jdub88 (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: Just an Updated (acid-boy)*

On the topic of the digi 1 converstion with the rewiring situation, i get all that stuff but what i dont get is ok i need a tb and co pot from a corrado but without the corrado harness were does the co pot plug in and do i really need it? i need filled in on this part and i should be clear, if anyone knows just go over the install of this stuff to make me not so worried, cause im on the road to the turbo jetta and gettin very excited!


----------



## acid-boy (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: Just an Updated (Jdub88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jdub88* »_...without the corrado harness were does the co pot plug in and do i really need it?...

Yes you do need it. You need to go to a scrap yard and cut off a 3 pin connector (An ISV will work), and then you cut off the MAF on the Digi2, and wire in the Co_pot into it.


----------



## Jdub88 (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: Just an Updated (acid-boy)*

Sweet!...I figured it would be something easy like that, and one more thing call me a frrrrrrrreakin moron i know i know but whats the isv? i know everyone talks about it but i cant figure it out. haha prob something else to make me look stupid


----------



## Jdub88 (Feb 12, 2005)

ok..sounded easy but i just figured out that the co pot has three wires and the maf has four......whats up with that..do i only use three,do the colors match up, or what, anyone with any info help out!!


----------



## acid-boy (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (Jdub88)*

An ISV is the Idle Stabalizer Valve (that thing on to of the valve cover)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1804907 This link should help you with the wire conversion. The 4th wire of the Maf may be un-used, or used for the extra TB switch, I can't remember now sorry.


----------



## Jdub88 (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: (acid-boy)*

thanks acid boy!! i think you project educated,inspired, and answered alot of questions for alot of people, truly thank you for documenting everything and taking the time to post everything


----------

